# Four weeks for Fourth GB.



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2010)

Just reminding you all that there are 28 days left for the Heavy Hitters Group Build. This time around, it would be nice to avoid extensions, as it slows up the judging and announcement of the results. However IF anyone thinks they need an extra day or two (not a week or two), then contact me or one of the other judges, and we'll see if it's possible.
Thanks for your participation and enthusiasm, and remember, the 'D-Day Stripes' GB starts today (well, in this half of the World anyway) !!
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Terry for the reminder.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 31, 2010)

In the process of getting the new Section made up for the Build....

Gonna need loads of info on Gabreski's Thunderbolt.......


----------



## Heinz (Jan 31, 2010)

It don't half come round fast!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 31, 2010)

Tick-tock guys!


----------



## rochie (Feb 1, 2010)

glad i've got two weeks off from next week or i dont think i'd get finished


----------



## ozhawk40 (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear you......turbo mode engaged!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 1, 2010)

Waiting on a new compressor comin in the mail.... 

Could have done without the delay, but my old, dead and fried compressor felt otherwise....

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 1, 2010)

Time flies when your having fun, or in my case too busy and sometimes just too lazy to work on models. I won't winning any awards with my build, but at least it's a start.
4 weeks to go and I just finished my cockpit tub, yikes, I better get a move on.

BTW here is a link to a 1/48 scale Gabreski P-47. I suspect you will be doing a 1/32 scale bird though.

http://www.scaleworkshop.com/workshop/p47dgabbyfw_1.htm


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks, appreciate the link....


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2010)

I think I might have some stuff on some of 'Gabby's' various P47's Dan. What is it you need mate?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 2, 2010)

Everything and everything u got T.....

I have zip... I was plannin on doin some searchin and rootin, but I have no ref material on hand for the P-47, let alone Gabreski's...

Im real interested to see if theres a pic of his plane as it was on Invasion Day.... Not even sure yet how many kills he had on June 6th...


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 2, 2010)

This? Cause he had another camo I think.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 2, 2010)

Have not seen a ton of Pictures of Gabreski's Thunderbolt. The one Harrison just posted is the most seen, not sure if I've really seen too many others? One variation of the Invasion Stripes I've seen other modellers make is having black borders around the white stripes. Not sure how accurates this is as I don't recall seeing an actual picture with these markings.

I'll did through my Thunderbolt books tonight and scan anything I find. Will post whatever I come up with tomorrow.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 2, 2010)

Link to a painting of the T-Bolt Gabreskiy was flying in July5, 1944 when he scored his 28th Victory. And a couple more pictures of Gabby next ot his P-47's.

Seems to me there is one more picture out the that show his P-47 with three additional kill marking on it for a total of 31. This reflect his ground kills as well as arial victories. 

Top scoring ETO ace Col. Francis Gabreski also Korean War ace


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh yea, it was on the Dustcover of his book


----------



## kgambit (Feb 2, 2010)

This link might help (scroll down a ways in the article to find a discussion of Grabeski's plane) and a couple of shots of other models.

http://www.internetmodeler.com/1999/july/aviation/p47.htm

There are two decal sets I know of for Grabeski's plane: one is an aeromaster set and the other is techmod. It's only the techmod set (first photo) that has the black borders around the fuselage stripes; the aeromaster set does not have them (photos 2 and 3).


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 2, 2010)

From what I can gather after some quick research, is that the upper surfaces of his crate had NO black in the Invasion Stripes, only on the undersurfaces....


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Feb 2, 2010)

28 days hardly seems like enough time. I still haven't closed up the fuselage yet. UGH!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 2, 2010)

Interesting that P-47 on Page one has em


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2010)

Leave it with me Dan, and I'll see what I can put together on his crate, and the P47 in general, and send you a CD. Easier that way!


----------

